# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Par lodēšanas staciju.

## krabis

Labdien!
Iepirku Elfas veikalā akcijas preci - lodēšanas staciju par 30 Ls. Viss jau būtu labi, temperatūra regulējas, nekas nepārkarst, bet tas uzgalis ir nekāds - apaļš un strups... Paredzēta tā stacija bij SMD detaļu lodēšanai, mēģinot salodēt rezultāts ir bēdīgs - neko salodēt nevar dēļ uzgaļa stulbās formas.
Tad nu man jautājums ir tāds - Vai es varu uzbrukt tam uzgalim ar vīli un pieveidot viņu tā lai var strādāt (vajag jau tikai vienu asu kanti) Vai arī nē? Tas uzgalis jau kaut kāds keramisks un kas zin cik dziļš viņam tas metāliskais pārklājums?
Vai jāpērk cits uzgalis? Tas jau sanāktu pa dārgo....
Paldies par atbildēm!

----------


## Jon

Pat nemēģini kaut ko vīlēt, ja vien negribi uzreiz izmest ārā! Gan jau kādiem darbiem noderēs arī šis gals. Labāk iztērēties vēl un iegādāties uzgaļus pēc vajadzības. Diemžēl, labas lietas nemēdz būt lētas. Pie tā jāpierod. Protams, vari mēģināt no kapara stieņa uzmeistarot to, ko tev vajag, bet tīra kapara virsma izstrādājas fantastiski ātri; katru dienu dabūsi to formēt. Un tas jādara vairāk ar āmuru, nevis vīli.

----------


## krabis

Paldies!
Tā jau man arī likās... Esmu iepircis kaķi maisā... Un jauni uzgaļi maksā sākot no 17 latiem....

----------


## SnacK

ja Tu domā šo lodēšanas staciju:
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=!VTSSC40N
tad uzgalis ar plakanu galu viņai maksāja kaut kur zem lata! Pats nopirku šo staciju un vēl dažus uzgaļus!

----------

